# Workout program...



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Also some isometrics. One of the first muscles to "go" if you're not in condition is your quads. Unless you stand straight up on the board with your knees virtually locked, your thighs will eventually start to scream. Holding a semi-squat for a minute or more will train this.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, as I said, playing hockey, as I'm sure you'll know has given me strong legs but I was surprised how I feel the burn after I spend time at my slope...
I don't want to be stronger, just snowboard fit.... I am getting a bike so I guess that's a good step plus, at 6'3" and 205 I'm not too small! So I do wanna shed a little weight but as you say, tone up some....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

KillerDave said:


> Thanks guys, as I said, playing hockey, as I'm sure you'll know has given me strong legs but I was surprised how I feel the burn after I spend time at my slope...
> I don't want to be stronger, just snowboard fit.... I am getting a bike so I guess that's a good step plus, at 6'3" and 205 I'm not too small! So I do wanna shed a little weight but as you say, tone up some....


Core work. I don't work out but am super active/ride horses (strong core required) and I never feel the burn snowboarding _unless_ I've not taken a proper break or am in choppy conditions (both often occur). However, I'd think playing hockey requires a strong core also?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yoga/flexibility training of your choice

skateboard/longboarding

the hockey will be handy if you need to bodycheck any duck skiers out the way


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

My friends over at Pro-Ride actually put together a little snowboard workout here that you might find useful:

Snowboard Workout | Pro Ride Snowboarding Camps, BC Canada

If I recall correctly they took most of those exercises from riders on the Canadian halfpipe team, so you know the exercises there will be solid.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

KillerDave said:


> Hi peoples!
> 
> I am from the UK and have only been boarding at my local indoor snow slope and only since the middle of February.
> 
> ...


There are several workouts you can do in the off season. Google snowboard leg workouts.

One exercise is pause squats with a little weight.It's the best way of mimicking what your body is doing on the hill. Just put a little weight on your back and do some movements. HUGE results. 

Snowboarding or skiing is HIIT, so it would behoove you to do HIIT both on and off season, and keep it going as a side benefit for your heart. 

Also as with any HIIT you will benefit from any simple sugar, such as Gatorade or the like.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Last summer i did alot of hiking. Downhill mountain biking, cx mountain biking, longboarding and 3-4the days i did yoga. I really only felt the true jello legs about 15 days thia year when conditions were really deep or semi deep wet snow. I snowboarded 145ish days. I could litteraly ride groomers all day, non stop Early season. That was a huge contrast from years before of getting tired by 1130. Im still a big ass guy. 6' 275/280. My legs are like tree trunks right now though


----------



## JetMac (Feb 10, 2013)

Balance boards are great for leg conditioning and of course, balance.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i don't really work out at a gym but i try to do a lot of core exercises in my room and always stretch afterwards.
before i do anything like that i'll run sprints up and down my stairs for about 5 or so mins to get the muscles loose and warmed up, then do whatever work out i was planning on and finish it off with some stretching.


----------



## k4zn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

I do crossfit 4 times a week in the offseason, not being able (no time) to hit nature so often, it did wonders for me. Some call it gimmick, I say not.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Mountain bike, XC and all mountain, hike, slackline, a little running, badminton (indoor court at work). I then do various gym workouts like Jed mentioned, with a bit more focus on upper body.

One thing I do tend to focus on is hamstrings in the off season. In my case, both biking and snowboarding put a lot of emphasis on the quads, and less on the hamstrings. This causes minor knee alignment issues (at least with me). Near the end of the snowboard season, if my knee is bent and I extend it, it used to actually pop.

One good exercise for this is:
Ball Leg Curl Exercise Guide and Video

I used to skateboard and longboard more in the spring/summer season, but I have moved onto biking. Just a nice change instead of always boarding.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll share my workout that keeps me in shape during the off season

*Legs:
*

4 min cardio warm up 

Squats 3 x 8

Lunges 3 x 16 (8 each leg)

Calf raises on Squat machine 3 x 24 

Leg Extensions (single leg) 2 x 8 

Calf Curls (single leg) 2 x 8

30 mins instense cardio, abs then stretch 


*Back:*

4 mins cardio warm up 

Pull ups 3 x 8 

Dumbbell Pullover 3 x 8

Back Rows 3 x 8

Barbell Rows 3 x 8 (lower weight)

Dumbbell Rows 3 x 8 

Lat pull down 3 x 24 (alternate grips on bar) Wide x 8 / neutral x 8 / close grip x 8 

Stretch + Abs and cardio 30 mins 

*Chest *

4 mins cardio warm up

Bench 3 x 8

Decline Bench 3 x 8

Incline Bench 3 x 8 

(Super Set these) 
Plate Raises 2 x 8 
Dumbbell flys 2 x 8
30 Push Ups x 2 

2 x 8 Skull crushers 

3 x 30 Curls ( start heavy; every 10 sets go down in weight)

Stretch, 30 mins cardio then abs 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Now it may not be the perfect workout but I'm in and out in and hour and I'm very satisfied with how my body performs.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Ken2234 said:


> I'll share my workout that keeps me in shape during the off season
> 
> *Legs:
> *
> ...


Ken, you are a machine! Can you move to the UK and be my coach! Lol...


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info guys!
You've all given me stuff to think about....
I don't wanna be bigger, just fitter!
I think I'm in good shape as it is but boarding has taken me by surprise in that I'm working different parts in different ways and as I push myself harder, so dose the burn...
To be fair, my coccyx is giving me more of a problem but that will take time...

Right, I'm off to meet my coat on the slope!

Laters!:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KillerDave said:


> To be fair, my coccyx is giving me more of a problem but that will take time...


Good, cause there's not much we can do for your buttsecks problems. I suspect foxthree and jetfalcon may have some ideas though......:cheeky4:


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> Ken, you are a machine! Can you move to the UK and be my coach! Lol...



Ha  

"Now accepting enrollment Fees"

Also you can super-set all these and make it a cardio destroyer. You will get fit fast and gain endurance. 

And remember lighter weight + high reps + short rest's = muscle endurance


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KillerDave said:


> Thanks guys, as I said, playing hockey, as I'm sure you'll know has given me strong legs but I was surprised how I feel the burn after I spend time at my slope...


Hockey playing is a sports where you build up a lot of speed-strength I reckon, while when snowboarding you need to hold a squatted position for longer duration. Even if you have strong legs, it's not the same strength. Hubby plays squash a lot. Also a speed-strength sports. He has more problems with sore muscles at the beginning of snowboarding season than me. I'm horse riding (eventing). Galloping several minutes in light seat in a xc course with legs squatted, constantly absorbing the movement of the horse and the jumps needs strong legs and the muscles needed are pretty much the same as with snowboarding.
After the green season full of training and competitions, all I do to further prepare for the white season is taking the stairs to my office instead of the elevator; taking the steps bend deep in the knees enforces the effect (office is in the 5th floor, I'm a smoker, smoking is only allowed outdoors. Gives me a good exercise  )


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Ken2234 said:


> Ha
> 
> "Now accepting enrollment Fees"
> 
> ...


Thanks again Ken, I will give it a go...

By the way, the cheque's in the post!


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

neni said:


> Hockey playing is a sports where you build up a lot of speed-strength I reckon, while when snowboarding you need to hold a squatted position for longer duration. Even if you have strong legs, it's not the same strength. Hubby plays squash a lot. Also a speed-strength sports. He has more problems with sore muscles at the beginning of snowboarding season than me. I'm horse riding (eventing). Galloping several minutes in light seat in a xc course with legs squatted, constantly absorbing the movement of the horse and the jumps needs strong legs and the muscles needed are pretty much the same as with snowboarding.
> After the green season full of training and competitions, all I do to further prepare for the white season is taking the stairs to my office instead of the elevator; taking the steps bend deep in the knees enforces the effect (office is in the 5th floor, I'm a smoker, smoking is only allowed outdoors. Gives me a good exercise  )


You are correct, ice hockey = explosive power, strength and agility. Obviously, you need stamina but it counts for almost nothing on the slopes....
I guess what fitness I have does help with recovery and that's a good thing....


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife and I started the "Insanity" workout in the middle of last year's season and within weeks my leg stamina on the mountain was :thumbsup:. Prior to that I would get leg burn 3/4 thru the day, and I would consider my self fairly athletic. 

The "Insanity" workout is nuts, but man you'll great afterwards.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

The Insanity workout in exactly that!!! I wonder how I would get on with it????

Anyway, a friend has suggested I get a balance/stability ball to do things like equate on.... Should really work on my ankles???


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> The Insanity workout in exactly that!!! I wonder how I would get on with it????
> 
> Anyway, a friend has suggested I get a balance/stability ball to do things like equate on.... Should really work on my ankles???


yes! stand on one of those half balls with one leg and strengthen all those ligaments. strong ankles make for good footwork.

also its simply all about core strength, balance, and flexibility. any core exercises you do should always involve some form of stability. that is what your abs are for anyway.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> The Insanity workout in exactly that!!! I wonder how I would get on with it????
> 
> Anyway, a friend has suggested I get a balance/stability ball to do things like equate on.... Should really work on my ankles???


Hey Dave,

I have a blown out knee and terrible hamstrings as an ex footballer (Proper English Football), I have had several years of physio and the best thing in all that time was one of the balance pads/balls 

1. Balance on it for 5-10 mins
2. Two leg squats 3 sets of 10
3. One leg squats 2 sets of 10 (swap legs)
4 Repeat above holding a weight of any sort with both arms out in front of you or two either side. 

I surf 4 times a week off season and do the above a couple and my legs still burn first few days, its hard to replicate the exact muscles usage and movements. Sure you find with hockey you can do all the work in the gym you want but the first couple of training sessions back are always tough.

Good luck!!


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I have a blown out knee and terrible hamstrings as an ex footballer (Proper English Football), I have had several years of physio and the best thing in all that time was one of the balance pads/balls
> 
> ...


I have one of these coming...
Bosu® Balance Trainer - Commercial: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
It should help out ALOT! Together with the program....

You are right about hockey but it's alot about explosive power rather than sustained strength and stamina....


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> I have one of these coming...
> Bosu® Balance Trainer - Commercial: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
> It should help out ALOT! Together with the program....
> 
> You are right about hockey but it's alot about explosive power rather than *sustained strength and stamina....*


viagra?
:yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

WOW

I sit on my arse playing COD all day everyday until the snows comes, i occasionally walk to the car, and from the car to the shop, or take away and back to the car and into the house... 

But when the snow comes, i put in 8 hours a day 5 days a week minimum, and never struggle...  Well ok, i do the 1st week, but after that it's all good... 

You lot make me really feel like the lazy bum my g/f calls me all the time now....


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> WOW
> 
> I sit on my arse playing COD all day everyday until the snows comes, i occasionally walk to the car, and from the car to the shop, or take away and back to the car and into the house...
> 
> ...


Omg! 8hrs, 5 times a week??? Hang on.... Are you an instructor???
I'd be happy with 1hr a day.... I do try to get there once a week but sometimes it's just not possible....
Having said that, I don't need to wait for the snow.... (indoor slope)

Anyway, I have a question for all...
Why the heck do the backs of my arms hurt after riding for 3hrs.... The next day...???


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> Omg! 8hrs, 5 times a week??? Hang on.... Are you an instructor???
> I'd be happy with 1hr a day.... I do try to get there once a week but sometimes it's just not possible....
> Having said that, I don't need to wait for the snow.... (indoor slope)
> 
> ...


Erm no, i am a bum, don't have a job, so snowboard everyday we have snow. 

I would wakeboard in the summer, all summer, but that is reliant on my neighbour taking his boat out... Haha 

Not sure why your arms would be aching though, maybe you fall a few too many times...??? I have not had that issue to be fair, unless i fall lots. Which may or may not happen at the start of a season... Haha

And then it is wrists that i have a problem with, broken them so many times now it is beyond a joke...!


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Erm no, i am a bum, don't have a job, so snowboard everyday we have snow.
> 
> I would wakeboard in the summer, all summer, but that is reliant on my neighbour taking his boat out... Haha
> 
> ...


I really do love boarding and would be there every day if I could but it would cost a fortune!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> I really do love boarding and would be there every day if I could but it would cost a fortune!


No mortgage, no rent, no loans, no car payment, just the cost of the ticket... 

I have a season pass for my local slope, and do a little bit of work that gets me staff privileges, and here in Norway that means you don't pay for other resort passes...

So the real cost is equipment and fuel... I spend about £1500-1800 a season, total... 

But then i am one of the lucky ones... Haha


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> No mortgage, no rent, no loans, no car payment, just the cost of the ticket...
> 
> I have a season pass for my local slope, and do a little bit of work that gets me staff privileges, and here in Norway that means you don't pay for other resort passes...
> 
> ...


You are a lucky fella! I would consider myself lucky if I lived near a great resort but them maybe I am lucky that I live close to an indoor slope and can go 24-7-364.... Closed for New Year....


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually, it's more like 12-7-364 but you get the idea!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

KillerDave said:


> You are a lucky fella! I would consider myself lucky if I lived near a great resort but them maybe I am lucky that I live close to an indoor slope and can go 24-7-364.... Closed for New Year....


I know i am...

This was my Xmas day at around 9:30am.. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152361164455594&l=6730660596107853000


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

All of the tried and true leg excercises/lifts should be sufficient enough. What's most important is utilizing FULL range of motion, and not cheating on the lifts. Of all the leg exercises, squats are king when it comes to leg strenth, and endurance. Nothing else compares. What's important to know is that squats aren't all that beneficial of a lift, unless one takes 'em low---to parallel, or lower. Wrap the knees, when going heavy, and ALWAYS cycle weights/reps ((doing box squats is a great way to learn proper technique)). I credit my love for squats as the sole reason that I've never experienced muscle soreness from snowboarding ((not even on my very first outing!!!)).

I lift for strength. I always train with 3 weeks light weight; 20-30 reps. per set, which is known as deloading ((great for recovery, and reset)). In the next 3 weeks, I switch to using a moderate amount of weight; 8-12 reps. per set ((for general endurance and skeletal muscle hypertrophy)). Finally, I finish up with my favorite!! 3 weeks of heavy weight; 3-5 reps. per set ((strengthening the tendons, and ligaments, which is where the bulk of actual strength comes from)). Cycling weights and repetitions is commonly overlooked, but it's usually the reason that people plateau with regard to muscular, and strength development.

I weigh in at 210 Lbs, at about 8% or lower bodyfat. And, even though I'm in phenomenal shape, I'm pretty heavy for snowboarding. But, thanks to my love of powerlifting, and squats, I can literally go the entire distance of a run considerably crouched, when I want to ((which I tend to do, as I ride aggressively)).


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Ollie78 said:


> All of the tried and true leg excercises/lifts should be sufficient enough. What's most important is utilizing FULL range of motion, and not cheating on the lifts. Of all the leg exercises, squats are king when it comes to leg strenth, and endurance. Nothing else compares. What's important to know is that squats aren't all that beneficial of a lift, unless one takes 'em low---to parallel, or lower. Wrap the knees, when going heavy, and ALWAYS cycle weights/reps ((doing box squats is a great way to learn proper technique)). I credit my love for squats as the sole reason that I've never experienced muscle soreness from snowboarding ((not even on my very first outing!!!)).
> 
> I lift for strength. I always train with 3 weeks light weight; 20-30 reps. per set, which is known as deloading ((great for recovery, and reset)). In the next 3 weeks, I switch to using a moderate amount of weight; 8-12 reps. per set ((for general endurance and skeletal muscle hypertrophy)). Finally, I finish up with my favorite!! 3 weeks of heavy weight; 3-5 reps. per set ((strengthening the tendons, and ligaments, which is where the bulk of actual strength comes from)). Cycling weights and repetitions is commonly overlooked, but it's usually the reason that people plateau with regard to muscular, and strength development.
> 
> I weigh in at 210 Lbs, at about 8% or lower bodyfat. And, even though I'm in phenomenal shape, I'm pretty heavy for snowboarding. But, thanks to my love of powerlifting, and squats, I can literally go the entire distance of a run considerably crouched, when I want to ((which I tend to do, as I ride aggressively)).


Thanks for the advice Ollie78!
I'm doing squats and lunges at home both with and without weights and I do think things are improving so you are onto something there...
I too tend to ride on the aggressive side and I guess that's why I'm finding it physically hard work???


----------



## Air is free (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi! 

I've personally become a fan of some of the p90x workouts. If you want to remain powerful in your turns and jumps all day long, I highly recommend doing the p90x plyometrics 2-3 times a week for your leg workouts. And if you're already content with your current exercises, just try it out once a week and I guarantee you will notice a difference in your explosiveness.

Happy training


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i found this the other day and it seems to be a pretty good workout routine for body weight exercises 

18 Weeks of Free Bodyweight Workouts (54 Workouts!) | Breaking Muscle


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

KillerDave said:


> Why the heck do the backs of my arms hurt after riding for 3hrs.... The next day...???


That's usually from pushing yourself up from a sitting position frequently. Either do some bench dips regularly to strengthen your triceps, get up from a kneeling position instead of your ass, or just never sit down.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Irahi said:


> That's usually from pushing yourself up from a sitting position frequently. Either do some bench dips regularly to strengthen your triceps, get up from a kneeling position instead of your ass, or just never sit down.


Lol, thanks Irahi! Lol....
You're probably right.... 
Although, my arms have stopped aching so I guess what I'm doing is helping???
Not falling is an option.... I guess??? :dizzy:


----------



## Alexis (Jul 3, 2013)

You have decided a good thing and because i personally feel that its an important thing i mean working out and staying active appropriate food these are the things that we really need to bother.Glad to see it.

pt documentation software


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been lifting for 5+ years and am a former personal trainer. 

I always switch up my routine 2 months prior to boarding season with this. 


Box Squats
High Foot Leg Press
Hack Squat
Lying/Seated Leg Curl
Seated/Standing Calve raises

I'll do 15-20 reps and minimal rest. I'm always the least sore and have the most endurance. I've noticed having strong legs makes a world of difference on your board. 


cheers


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

To the OP:

I'm a hockey player too and I find that snowboarding hits your legs in a different way.

I found this workout to be helpful:

28 Minute Snowboard Workout - Fitness Blender Conditioning Workout Routine - YouTube


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!

ju87, You're so right, I've been trying out lots of stuff including plyometrics and my legs are getting stronger than ever before!!!

I guess time will tell if it's actually making a difference when we go on our first trip to the real mountains!!!??? :dunno:

On our indoor slope, I am deffinately seeing the session (longest is 4hrs park) without too much fatigue and never sore the next day...

I'll check out the video.. Thanks!

Just checked it... I do some of that now but also squats on a ballance board! Thanks for the video though... I'll bring it into what I'm doing now! :-y


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

if you can session for 4 hours no problem at the indoor slope you'll probably be fine.

you will have more downtime at a "real mountain" riding lifts, navigating & route-finding etc, so you're not banging out runs non-stop like you are at an indoor slope. 4 hours of indoor might even be more intense than a full day on the mountain.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say that the only smart thing to do is strengthen your legs as a whole while making small adjustments that further enhance the snowboarding benefits.

For example take a typical leg workout:
Squats
Deadlifts
Leg Press
Leg Curl
Calve Raise

But do squats with an extremely slow negative or eccentric phase (Go down very slowly, Explode up)

Same deal with leg press, and leg curl.






zackmorris said:


> I've been lifting for 5+ years and am a former personal trainer.
> 
> I always switch up my routine 2 months prior to boarding season with this.
> 
> ...


Imo, isnt this a little too much for quads and not enough for hamstrings.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

ju87 said:


> if you can session for 4 hours no problem at the indoor slope you'll probably be fine.
> 
> you will have more downtime at a "real mountain" riding lifts, navigating & route-finding etc, so you're not banging out runs non-stop like you are at an indoor slope. 4 hours of indoor might even be more intense than a full day on the mountain.


Thanks for that! :thumbsup:
Like I've said before, I thought I had great legs and they do me well at hockey but this snowboarding uses muscles in different ways...

As a D man, I don't tend to play forward as much but still go up front and play the faster game when needed plus I can give and take some big hits, good job seeing as I have had a few big falls! :dizzy:

Anyway, it's always good to keep on top of things and when we're out on the mountain, I guess I'll find out then if I'm doing it right?!?!?

Thanks again for the input!:eusa_clap:


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

strength, flexibility & conditioning = injury prevention, which is the most important thing


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

jjz said:


> Imo, isnt this a little too much for quads and not enough for hamstrings.


Quads are much larger than hamstrings. Plus, most of your riding will be relying on your quads/glutes.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

KillerDave said:


> Thanks for that! :thumbsup:
> Like I've said before, I thought I had great legs and they do me well at hockey but this snowboarding uses muscles in different ways...
> 
> As a D man, I don't tend to play forward as much but still go up front and play the faster game when needed plus I can give and take some big hits, good job seeing as I have had a few big falls! :dizzy:
> ...


are you the D man going in on the forecheck :laugh:

tumbling at the rink definitely helps taking falls whilst snowboarding too


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

ju87 said:


> are you the D man going in on the forecheck :laugh:
> 
> tumbling at the rink definitely helps taking falls whilst snowboarding too


I take it you're a forward???

If I have the puck and I'm out of options, I make a window and play forward... If you're if front of me, you're getting hit! Lol....

For sure, the hits I've taken over the years must be a help in one way or another??? Even if it's to keep those pesky skiers out of my way! ;-)


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

nah, i'm a D man playing in an adult rec league. sometimes my F's are so slow on the rush that i go in on the forecheck:laugh:


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

ju87 said:


> nah, i'm a D man playing in an adult rec league. sometimes my F's are so slow on the rush that i go in on the forecheck:laugh:


ME TOO! Rec that is! Lol...
Where are you based???
I used to play forward but my coach wanted me out back because I was one of the few that was happy to hit and be hit.... Part of the game you know! 
Anyway, went out to our indoor slope last night and where my wife was moaning about her quads, I was fine as ever, she just skis up and down, no trick or jumps, I go much harder and get in as much as I can....
I had a great session!


----------



## MnBoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Isometrics and yoga ... When you take a blow if your flexible that may save you from getting injured and isometrics will help with just about anything. Although were talking snowboarding it will help in your hockey as well


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't recommend Insanity enough. I didn't know it going in to it, but it is heavily focused on leg and core strength. SO MUCH QUAD WORK.

It is quite heavy impact though. I had to stop due to some pain in my ankle, but I'm going to start back up again try to substitute in lower impact exercises. Simple squats instead of squat jumps for instance.

Even after the first 2 weeks my girlfriend was like "Damn!"


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I can't recommend Insanity enough. I didn't know it going in to it, but it is heavily focused on leg and core strength. SO MUCH QUAD WORK.
> 
> It is quite heavy impact though. I had to stop due to some pain in my ankle, but I'm going to start back up again try to substitute in lower impact exercises. Simple squats instead of squat jumps for instance.
> 
> Even after the first 2 weeks my girlfriend was like "Damn!"


+1

Finished it last month and starting Asylum this month. Asylum takes it to the next level with compuound/crossfit type movements.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I was just thinking about this while reading the leg burn thread, but it didnt fit there, but it seems to fit better here. does anyone here do anything else for their legs other than squat, DL, or leg press? Personally over the past 7 years ive been training for football, Ive been power cleaning and split jerking to help build my explosive "fast twitch muscles" along with the traditional bench, and squat exercises. Now, even though ive been training for football using these methods, i cant seem to think how these exercises wouldnt help you while you're snowboarding. I'll bet if you guys started looking into training the fast twitch muscles you'll get way more air on your ollies, and when you load up that board off a booter you'll really send it.

I workout a different core lift every day over the course of 4 days. 

For example monday is power clean day, tuesday is Split Jerk, Wednesday is Hang Clean, and Friday is Squat. I'll supplement that lift with a total body workout, which means i'll train every part of my body.

If you learn to exert explosive force, im sure it will help your riding.


Anyone doing stuff like this?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I cant clean or jerk. I dont have the flexibility.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I cant clean or jerk. I dont have the flexibility.


i'm probably one of the most unflexible people around... 10 years of lifting tends to do that to you... It's really something you have to learn and grow comfortable doing much like snowboarding. You should just try it, i find it hard to believe there is someone less flexible than me...


----------



## usmcshred (Jan 1, 2014)

Sup man, did not read anything in the thread aside from first post so forgive me if I repeat something. I'm a certified personal trainer.

Anyways with ice hockey and snowboarding your main muscles are quads, glutes, hams and calves. Snowboarding having more emphasis on teardrops and calves. Hockey more emphasis on hams and glutes and the whole quad.

Solution?

Incorporate these exercises at these rep ranges into your current workout program.

Calf Raise supersetted with tibialis raises (5 sets x 15-20 reps) 30 second rest
Barbell Squat (high bar) work up to a heavy set 3 sets x 8-12 reps
Lunges or DB/BB split squat (will wreck your teardrops beyond belief) 3x12-15

Additional mentions:

45 degree hack squat - brutal on the quads specifically teardrops

Leg press (feet close & low toes pointed out for tear drops, low and wide for inner thigh activation)

Stiff leg deadlifts/RDLS (glutes & hams)

Jefferson squats (glutes & hams)


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

swimming is good off season and on.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

usmcshred said:


> Sup man, did not read anything in the thread aside from first post so forgive me if I repeat something. I'm a certified personal trainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your opinion on cleans and jerks for training fast twitch muscles I order to Initiate more pop off jumps and rails. Look at my post before yours and you'll get a better explanation of what I mean.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

ju87 said:


> I found this workout to be helpful:
> 
> 28 Minute Snowboard Workout - Fitness Blender Conditioning Workout Routine - YouTube


This is so much more appealing to me than all those exercises for which you have to go to the gym. At least this stuff I can just do whenever I feel like it. Hell, parts of these I do at work if I'm bored. And it also puts more focus on complete body instead of just the legs like a lot of posts here. Which is definitely a good thing, especially when crashing hard.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Alternative to Insanity is Focus T25. It's Shaun T's latest workout program. Lots of leg work and core work for the first month (Alpha phase). A tad bit more upper body is added for second month (Beta Phase). You can purchase a separate Gamma phase for extra stuff.

It's a shorter version of Insanity because each workout is only 25 minutes with no breaks (including the second month), so you don't burn as many calories. Also, there's less jumping involved for those with troublesome knees. However, it's still a very good workout and you will sweat like mad. I highly recommend this program for those who have trouble finding time to work out. 

Tanya, the asian girl, is doing a modifier for every exercise in each video so there is even less impact on your joints but you still get a decent workout.

I've done Insanity twice and Focus T25 once. I prefer Focus T25 because it's 25 minutes. Insanity's second month 1 hour workouts are too long.


----------



## usmcshred (Jan 1, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> What is your opinion on cleans and jerks for training fast twitch muscles I order to Initiate more pop off jumps and rails. Look at my post before yours and you'll get a better explanation of what I mean.


I would say 100% no because theres a 99.9% you have absolutely terrible form on cleans and are going to do more damage to good. No offense to you but olympic lifters train cleans for years and their form is still improving. Its a VERY technical lift.

Also I know cleans are the mackdaddy of "explosive movement" thats all bs man. Strong legs are strong legs period. In my opinion you mix the exercises i gave you at those rep ranges with plyometric box jumps (unweighted).

The rep ranges are set so you build strength and musce and also build endurance. Box jumps will give you that extra pop, your goal is not a ton of reps but rather to add height every time.

edit: Also a quick note about fast twitch: Is your workout strenuous? Are you lifting more than you did the previous workout (either by reps, total sets or weight) ? Yes to both of those? You just activated fast twitch fibers.

People seem to be under the assumption that if you're not rocketing weights off the floor you don't work fast twitch. Not true. Fast twitch kicks in when the weight is more challenging than the body is uses to (progressive overload) Have fun and feel free to PM me.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

*Ok, time to chill out...*

It seems in my eagerness to "perform well" I have over estimated what would be demanded of me (on this trip)...

So, When we got to our resort, there was very little snow in the town but the slopes were very white....

They got an early fall at the end of November but very little after that, until we got there....

Our first day was very sunny and the snow was like grooved ice! VERY difficult to hold an edge and it was all I could do to get down safely...

This was demanding on my calfs, shins and ankles....

The next day we did get a little more snow and the going was much better and my legs held up no problem... At this point, I am still finding my legs on real snow....

Over the next few days we got just about every kind of weather...

Christmas night and boxing day saw a meter and a half fall on the slops and my god..... Totally different!!! I LOVE POWDER!!!!

This was MUCH harder on my legs but only as I was riding in the powder, that night/next day I was ready for more with no aches or pains!

So, I would think that with my ice hockey and the fact I'm at the indoor ski slope every week, I would say I'm good without extra workouts....????

That's not to say I'm not up for the extra work, let's face it, I need to keep on top if things and all of your help has given me lots to do and think about.

Thanks guys! You're all part of the best community I can think of!!! Boarders rock!!! :rock:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah powder will burn your legs up rather quickly. All that leaning back in the seat and such.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ju87 said:


> I found this workout to be helpful:
> 
> 28 Minute Snowboard Workout - Fitness Blender Conditioning Workout Routine - YouTube


That is quite a workout. I have only been running, biking, and hiking in the last few years to help lose weight. I thought I would try this today instead of running.

Apparently my arms have become useless because those dips and plank to star reps were brutal.


----------

